# FTP-Server hinter einem Router möglich?

## alex00

Habe einen Router und dahinter zwei PCs hängen - teilen sich eine ADSL Linie. Möchte auf einem einen FTP-Server aufsetzen (soll nur temporär benutzt werden - also keine bedenken wegen Sicherheit). geht das überhaupt, denn die PCs bekommen ja vom Router "intene" IP Adressen und haben keine allgemeingültige. Wie spreche ich den Server von außen dann an? Habe zwar gesucht aber nichts gefunden, git es HOWTOSs dazu?

Danke

----------

## deejay

Du musst über den Router den FTP Port zu deinem FTP Server "Forwarden". Dann musst du nur deine Externe IP wissen und kannst dann

mit der Portnummer auf den Server zugreifen. Bei DynDNS kannst du dir eine Adresse anlegen, die sich dynamisch mit deiner wechselnden 

Externen IP abgleicht. So kannst du immer auf dein Netzwerk mit der selben Adresse zugreifen, obwohl sich die IP verändert hat. Passiert ja beim Neueinwählen, es sei denn, du hast ne statische IP. Vorraussetzung ist jedoch, das entweder dein Router die Funktion besitzt,

mit DynDNS zu kommunizieren, oder du installierts dir das Programm dafür auch auf dem Server. Mir fällt jedoch grad nicht ein, wie das heisst.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Finswimmer

net-dns/noip-updater

Viel Erfolg

----------

## SinoTech

Oder

```

net-dns/ddclient

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## deejay

genau, den ddclient meinte ich....

----------

## alex00

 *deejay wrote:*   

> genau, den ddclient meinte ich....

 

ich muss das programm am client installieren oder?

aber kann ich nicht mit einer "ganz normalen" FTP Adresse den server ansprechen ohne am Client ein programm installiert zu haben....bin ja nicht immer am selben client?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee nee, das ist ein Client für DynDNS.

Das installierst du auf dem Ftp Server.

Und der leitet dann automatisch die Zugriffe auf die seite ftp://SERVER.no-ip.com nach deiner IP Adresse.

Tobi

----------

## deejay

nee, das kannst du dir auch auf dem Server installieren. Das gleicht dann halt nur mit DynDNS deine externe IP ab.

Ist nur ne Vereinfachung, damit du halt immer mit der gleichen Adresse auf dein Netzwerk zugreifen kannst.

Damit du nachher auf deinen FTP Server zugreifen kannst, ist prinzipiell nur der FTP Port wichtig, und der muss vom Router zum Server weiteregeleitet sein, damit du ihn von außerhalb erreichen kannst.

Alle Anfragen, die dann auf dem FTP Port eingehen, werden dann zum Servergeleitet, auf dem dann der FTP Server lauscht.

----------

## alex00

 *deejay wrote:*   

> nee, das kannst du dir auch auf dem Server installieren. Das gleicht dann halt nur mit DynDNS deine externe IP ab.
> 
> Ist nur ne Vereinfachung, damit du halt immer mit der gleichen Adresse auf dein Netzwerk zugreifen kannst.
> 
> Damit du nachher auf deinen FTP Server zugreifen kannst, ist prinzipiell nur der FTP Port wichtig, und der muss vom Router zum Server weiteregeleitet sein, damit du ihn von außerhalb erreichen kannst.
> ...

 

Ok danke.....weiss jemand von euch ob der netgear 6er diese funktion unterstützt?

wie könnte die in der config heißen?

danke

----------

## SinoTech

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ok danke.....weiss jemand von euch ob der netgear 6er diese funktion unterstützt?
> ...

 

Weiß zwar nicht was der "6'er" für einer ist, aber bei meinem (Netgear MR 814) heißt die Funktion "Port Forwarding". Und der unterstützt sogar DynDns  :Smile:  (Die Software "ddclient" wäre bei mir also praktisch unnötig .. würde der Router nur immer die IP aktualisieren .. nur genau das macht er leider nicht immer  :Sad:  ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## xororand

Zu beachten ist noch: FTP braucht nicht nur den Port 21 fuer den Steuerkanal, sondern auch einen Datenport. Im FTP Protokoll gibt es Aktiv und Passiv-Modi. Im Aktivmodus gibt der Client dem Server eine IP + Port, wohin der Server dann verbindet. Im Passivmodus ist es genau andersrum, der Server bietet dem Client IP+Port an. Genau hier ergibt sich hinter Firewalls und Routern ein Problem. Erstens muss der Server die externe IP kennen und weiterhin muss eine Portrange auf den FTP Server weitergeleitet werden. Das Problem mit der IP kann umgangen werden indem man auf dem Router das conntrack_ftp netfilter modul einsetzt, welches in das FTP Protokoll eingreift und die IPs austauscht.

Auf jeden Fall sollte jeder FTP Server den Passive Mode unterstuetzen, da viele Clients hinter NAT Firewalls sitzen, die nicht ohne weiteres Active Mode ermoeglichen.

----------

## marc

http://www.netgear.de/de/Support/download.html?func=Search&product=RP614

Wenn du v2 oder v3 hast musst du natürlich die auswählen, die Konfiguration ist aber immer die selbe.

----------

